# Reports State Spurs traded Malik!



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

Two league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford that New York has traded Nazr Mohammed and Jamison Brewer to the Spurs for Malik Rose and a first-round pick. 

The Knicks also traded Vin Baker and Moochie Norris to the Rockets for Maurice Taylor and a first-round pick, Ford reports.

Once again, team president Isiah Thomas is willing to take back huge contracts to get more talent. In the Spurs deal, the Knicks are sending back $5.5 million in future salaries for the remaining four years, $27.3 million of Rose's contract. 

In the Rockets deal, Thomas is sending back $8 million in future salaries and getting back $18 million in return. In total, the Knicks, who have the largest payroll in the league, will add an extra $32 million in future salaries.

For the Rockets, this trade was a salary dump and an effort to shore up a thin point-guard crop.

For the Spurs, not only did the clear $21 million in long term salary, they got another legit center in Mohammed -- something the team felt the desperately needed.


Anyone else see anything about this! Peoples thoughts on it! I think it is an awesome deal with the added size we get and getting Rose's salary off the books!

Pun


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Nazr Mohammed > Malik Rose. Heck, Nazr Mohamed > Malik Rose at his best.

He's every bit the rebounding hussler Rose is, but he's much bigger, much younger, much cheaper and IMO a much better scorer. In fact, Nazr is putting up superior numbers (10.3 ppg - 8.10 rpg - 1.0 bpg 1.0 spg) - to our starting center Rasho Nesterovic. Mohamed never quite impressed me defensively, but statisticly, he's at least Rose his equal. However, yes Nazr is better, but he's less experienced, something we already lacked in the first place IMO, and it may very well disturb some of the team chemestry as who knows what Malik brought to our lockerroom. I hate the fact we give up a 1st round pick, but if any team in the league can afford to lose one, it better be us. Brewer is absolutely crap. An athletic guard who couldn't even crack the Knicks roster for more than 5 minutes per game. He's only 24 though so who knows, but I expect the Spurs to waive him right away if this whole deal is indeed true.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I must say I'm very happy with this trade. I still don't know how the Spurs pulled it off, Nazr is much more valuable than Rose.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

we need first rounders...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm at work, (Shhhhh) so I'll make it brief......this definitely addresses the size issue. Nazr Mohammmad isn't a bad player at all, and he is the true backup Center I've been calling for all season long. I guess Pop saw enough out of Massenburg in the Houston game to swing a deal.



I'll give Rose love a little later. I'm strapped for time, but I'll say we're going to miss Rose. I wish him the best in New York.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Mohammed is a great rebounder, especially on the offensive end, but hes a horrible horrible defender. and um...he can dunk too...and might surprise you with his post game every now and then.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Awesome trade. This should really push you even closer the prized Championship.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

nazr > rasho x2

brewer's hair < popovich's hair


Wow, spurs get alot better with this trade. Nazr can play f and c. That first round pick will be like a early second rounder, no worries.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I actually don't think this trade is half bad. Nazr is a decent big man, and will be our legit back-up center. Brewer will most likely be released or put on the IR. We do lose Rose, who has been playing well of late, and a first rounder(if its this year then that rules out all possibility of trading up), but we get so much salary relief because of it. All in all I think this trade is decent, and will help us win a championship.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

As much as I used to yell and scream at Malik for being a bonehead, I hate to see him go. He is a great person and a fine representative of the Spurs organization. Malik was really making strides here for the last month or so and I hope he does well in NY...I'll be watching his progress and wishing him the best! As far as improving the team, we hit a jackpot here. Nazr is a mobile big man and most Spurs fans realized that we needed another big to help win the title. If we're lucky, Nazr will give Rasho more competition than he can handle.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll miss Malik... but Mohammed will shine, and I can't wait to see him. This was unexpected, that's for sure.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Malik thanks for everything... you were just great

Now this trade is big ! Salary cap decreases and inches go up and we now have a legit center as backup... I guess Pop can turn him into a decent defender on the long term. Wait and see


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

call me a burden of bad news but i realy like rose and in the community to hes a player i wont forgot thanxs malik well miss u... i wish we wouldnt of done it though but owell ill give nazr a try hopefully he can improve us


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814

We are sending Rose as well as TWO first round picks(the Suns this year and ours next year). This makes me mildly upset. We are good team at drafting late in the rounds. I don't think that we got enough talent or cap relief in return to justify giving up two 1st rounders. I was content when I thought it was only 1, but this upsets me.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think it's an excellent trade for the Spurs. Nazr is a solid center who rebounds and occasionally blocks shots. Giving up the two draft picks isn't as bad as it may seem because you got rid of that terrible Malik Rose contract and the two picks would be very late first rounders anyways.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

this is the first time in a while i can say im dispointed in spurs staff


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It was a good move, but I'm going to miss Malik :sad:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, now I can post more.




I've been calling for some height and a backup Center all season long, because I felt that issue was one of the big weaknesses. Nazr Mohammed more than qualifies as a backup Center. If the Spurs weren't so defensive-oriented, he'd start over Rasho without any question. 



I like this deal. I love what Rose has done for us over the years, and I really loved the way he has been playing. However, this deal was for the best of the team. It saves the Spurs some serious cash in the future, and it addresses a weakness. I'm greatful for what Rose did for us, but again, this deal was made for the best of the team. I wouldn't want the Spurs to trade away Manu Ginobili, but if you can get LeBron James for him, you do it. The point is as a fan I love Rose and what he did for the community as much as anybody, but this deal was made not because of what Rose couldn't do or because he was hurting the team; We made the deal to improve the team. That's what it's all about.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i'm sad, even though i've been like getting really mad at malik for his stupid mistakes... i'm sad to see him go. i've always liked him... i've never really heard or seen Nazr play so i can't really say anything about him but he better be good!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's some more facts on Mohammed and the trade itself:



- He's 27 years old, 3 years younger than Malik Rose
- He's averaging 3.1 offensive rebounds per game in only 28 MPG
- He's currently shooting 70% from the FT line, and is a career 64% FT shooter
- Mohammed has one more season on his contract after this season and will make $5,550, 000 next year
- This trade saves the Spurs about 15 million on raw salary figures after this season
- Ranks #17 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.509) 
- Ranks #7 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(169.0) 
- Ranks #12 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(3.1) 
- Ranks #11 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(5.3) 
- Ranks #18 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(13.9) 

The New Spur: Nazr Mohammed 

I like this trade. He's a real Center, and he's about two steps ahead of Rasho offensivel. He's possibly two steps behind on Rasho defensively, but he still averages a steal and a block per game in less than 30 MPG. Not bad. I'm very excited to see him play.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

FORGET the draft picks! We don't need them. That's why they were sent.

We have Devin Brown to resign,

We have Luis Scola to sign.

We have Linton Johnson.

We have Romain Sato (who will be resigned).

We have Beno.

We have the young talent. What will late round drafts give us? Just more players on an already young squad. We don't need to bbuild up on talent like the past few years.

We have every position set for the next few years:

Tony/Beno/2nd Backup

Manu/Brent/Devin

Bowen/Linton/Sato

Tim/Scola/Nazr

Rasho/Nazr


Not to mention the International players we have overseas right now. 

Robertas Javtokas
Viktor Sanikidze
Sergei Karaulov


Also, I believe we still have a first round draft pick this summer. We only gave New York our Phoenix pick, the pick they gave us. So we still have our pick.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus, the Spurs are set forever.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

texan said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814
> 
> We are sending Rose as well as TWO first round picks(the Suns this year and ours next year). This makes me mildly upset. We are good team at drafting late in the rounds. I don't think that we got enough talent or cap relief in return to justify giving up two 1st rounders. I was content when I thought it was only 1, but this upsets me.


Trading the draft picks has no impact on the makeup now or the future. They will likely trade the # one pick they have left in 2005, or draft a Euro player and let him mature overseas. They will bring in Scola next year, and after evaluating Nazr, might resign him when the time comes. We already have some good talent stored in Europe, so there is no need to reach for an impact player with the last pick in the first round.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs shed Rose, gain size: Forward, a fan favorite, goes to Knicks for Mohammed 





> To open a roster spot to complete the deal, the Spurs waived Romain Sato and placed Mike Wilks on the injured list. The team will evaluate its needs but will consider re-signing Sato if he clears waivers.
> 
> Mohammed, 27, is three inches taller than Rose, which should help the Spurs better measure up with Shaquille O'Neal and Miami if the teams meet in the NBA Finals. He had started all 54 games for the Knicks this season, averaging 10.9 points, 8.1 rebounds and .98 blocks in 28.1 minutes.
> 
> The Spurs had pursued Mohammed because of his size and potential. New York officials initially did not want to let him go unless they received Nesterovic in return. *The Spurs were hesitant about parting with their starting center for Mohammed even in a package that would have included Rose and Knicks center Kurt Thomas. *






The Spurs were hesitant about a Rasho/Rose for Mohammed/Kurt Thomas trade? That shows how valuable Rasho is considered by the Spurs, because Mohammed and Thomas are better players than Rose or Rasho.


----------



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

Well Yes when I posted this story originally they were stating one pick but with 2 picks I still think it is a slam dunk. Lots of commentators and professionals agree. Lets look at all of the peices. Naz is bigger and more physical so he can match up better agianst centers in the league notably Shaq. He has one year left on his deal at 5.5 million. We will waive the Pg so he is useless. Yes Rose was a lockerroom guy and starting to play better but the deal we gave him was bad and we all know it. So the millions we save will help us sign Scola from Argentina who I have heard is a very good player. We still have a first in this draft which we will use and draft a very good player. The suns pick was going to be late first round also and ours next year will be late first round also and we could just bring some the other players we have the rights to over to infuse with youth. We have some very good talent over there so this deal helps us a lot I think.

Pun


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I love the trade, but first round picks are valuable on the market, even late firsts. I feel that it was a good trade, just not a great trade or "slamdunk" like I originally thought. I'm looking forward to seeing if Nazr lives up to his reputation and plays as well as we all think he will, but I'm not willing to say he is better than Rasho yet. Hopefully he does well, and this trade gets us to our ultimate goal-the championship- this year.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey guys... hold on a second... don't get me wrong late first round picks usually give you decent nba players... nothing more (unless it was a hugely underated player who was given soon or late PT see Gilbert Arenas).
Manu and Tony had the talent BUT were both given the time to learn the nba ropes. I'm not convinced they would have had the same career if they were drafted by a team like Detroit for example. Pop gave them his entire confidence and gave them PT... and he worked hard on them so that they were taught the business. Take Manu's case for instance, Pop benched him last year until mid december or something... he could have punished him but hell no ! It was just to make him better... 

I'm loosing myself so I'll conculde:

1) Probabilisticly we can't always have late first round picks paying big dividends with tons of talent (we had Manu, TP, Scola and Beno) that's 4 out of 5 our latest 1st round picks !!!! and I guess we traded the other one to Phx (Barbosa)
-> GM I.Thomas might be wrong if he thinks he'll be as "lucky" as the Spurs have been with late 1st rounders... I guess Pop is more familiar with probabilities :biggrin: 

2) When you look at it the financial side of the deal is so sweet... I forgot who mentionned it but we have a dynasty here... TP Manu Bowen TP Rasho Beno Brent Scola can potentially be locks for the next 3 years... next summer !!!! in *2006* !!!!!

IMHO Isiah is the worst GM in the Knicks history

Then again Malik thanks for everything... I'll never forget the beast you were back in the 2003 playoffs I really wish you the best @NYC


----------



## Riverwalker (Feb 9, 2005)

I for one will miss Malik...he was wonderful in the community and a quality charactor guy. From an unemotional standpoint, the trade addresses the lack of a backup big man. I think Mohammed can be shaped into a more effective defender...physically he has the tools.

R


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Generally speaking , a trade is not appreciated by all the fans of a team . In this case , it looks like every single spurs' fan like this one . I'm still wondering about the new configuration of the team and the new possibilities this signing allows . Rasho a starter or Mohammed ? Rasho center , Mohammed power forward ? (and this trade kind of reminded me of the Rasheed wallace trade to the Pistons last year . You have a team which is already considered as a contender and who manages to sign a talented big man . Mohammed is not wallace , but he's still young and will have in SA the first occasion to be part of a winning team since ...his days in Kentucky .


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Our line up will probably look like:
* Minutes in parenthesis

PG Parker(35)/Udrih(10)
SG Manu(35)/Barry(20)
SF Bowen(30)/Brown(15)
PF Duncan(35)/Horry(15)
C Nesterovic(25)/Mohammed(15)

We now have a legit 10 man rotation. 

I still expect Horry to average 15 minutes per game, and Rasho to average 25 per game. Mohammed should get 15-20 per game unless he truly proves he deserves more. Hopefully he steps up his defense so we can play him more.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

wow i love malik rose. he played great d on jermaine o neal and has alot of hustle in him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> wow i love malik rose. he played great d on jermaine o neal and has alot of hustle in him.






Hustle is one thing you'll always get out of Malik. I hope he does great in New York.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

texan said:


> Our line up will probably look like:
> * Minutes in parenthesis
> 
> PG Parker(35)/Udrih(10)
> ...


Ideally , I would expect more than just 15 mn from Mohammed . 20-25 mn would be fine , I guess . Now your projections make sense , Texan . Small variations might appear , depending on the ability of mohammed to raise his defensive intensity .


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0502/27/C06-101766.htm



> Davis was traded from Golden State to New Orleans on Thursday, and has no plans to report to the Hornets. He has asked the Hornets to buy out the remainder of his $10.5 million contract, and it appears the Hornets are willing to oblige him. That would make Davis a free agent.
> 
> *He has made it clear through his agent, James Wells, that he wants to finish his career with a contender. He said he was interested in three teams -- Detroit, Indiana and San Antonio.
> *
> Davis, 35 and in his 15th NBA season, has amassed more than 8,000 points and 8,000 rebounds, but was used sparingly by the Warriors.


I've always liked Davis since his days in Indiana . He is old but may give 5-10 mn of good defense if needed. 
Now SA does not need anymore backup center I guess . Had the mohammed deal not be done , it might have been a good trade , though .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dale Davis would be a good body off the bench, but we'd have to get ride off Massenburg in that case. That wouldn't kill us of course. I wonder what the Spurs are going to do with the open roster spot.....


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/11009842.htm?1c



> "(...) There's also considerable intrigue and interest about Davis, traded from the Warriors to the Hornets, who could be a crucial big man in the playoffs, especially for a team playing the Heat. The Pistons, 76ers, *Spurs* and Pacers are said to be interested." Chicago Tribune


You're welcome , Dale ..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/11009842.htm?1c
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome , Dale ..


 I thought I heard Davis decided to sign with the Pacers?


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes , my bad . I was kind of late on this . Strange decision of him though , .He declares he wants to play for a contender and then chooses Indiana?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> Yes , my bad . I was kind of late on this . Strange decision of him though , .He declares he wants to play for a contender and then chooses Indiana?


 He played there previously for a good 4-5 seasons. I'm sure that was a big influence on his decision.


----------

